# Trigger - Welche sind einfacher für Kinderhände?



## sjaeger (17. September 2017)

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob Shimano oder Sram Trigger für kleinere Kinderhände (6 Jahre) besser erreichbar sind: Für sieht es so aus als ob der Sram Hebel mit dem Daumn zum runterschalten recht schwer erreichbar sei könnte. Bei Shimano mit dem Zeigefinger das runterschalten vielleicht einfacher - oder liege ich mit der Vermutung ganz falsch?

Bei den Drehgriffschaltern stören mich etwas die hohen Bedienkräfte.


----------



## Linipupini (17. September 2017)

Gabs hier alles schon mal, einfach mal schmökern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (17. September 2017)

z.B. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kindertaugliche-drehgriffe-schalthebel.849794/


----------



## oppaunke (17. September 2017)

Ich habe einen alten 93er XT Rapidfire Trigger mit einer Magura STI-Adapterschelle an Oles Bike verbaut.damit kannst du allerdings nur 7-fach schalten.Mit nem XTR 900 Trigger geht auch 8-fach.
Vorteil der Hebel ist die nicht ganz so stark ausgeprägte Rasterung, dadurch geringe Bedienkräfte.
Weiterer Vorteil ist das rundgelutschte Design.Von den Hebeln geht so gut wie keine Verletzungsgefahr aus.
Nachteil ist der relativ lange Hebelweg beim hochschalten vom kleinsten Ritzel.Da muss sich konstruktionsbedingt erst der Schaltzug richtig spannen.
hat sich Ole aber sehr schnell,dran gewöhnt.alle weiteren Gangwechsel sind dann völlig easy.
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## KIV (18. September 2017)

Hey Oppa,
es gibt auch noch modernere Trigger, die Entwicklung wurd an der Klassiker-Zeitgrenze a.d. 1995 nicht einfach eingestellt... 
Bei uns sind XT-10fach Trigger im Einsatz, vorher bis einschließlich 24" Sram MRX 9fach Drehgriffe. 
VG, Stefan


----------



## oppaunke (18. September 2017)

Das hab ich ja auch nicht bestritten.
aber Ole fährt halt 7-Fach und da sind die XT Dinger Tip top.
die neueren finde ich zu stark gerastert, da drückt sich son Zwerg ja nen Wolf.
beim runterschalten noch mehr als beim hochschalten.
ist ja auch nur als Tip gemeint.
früher wurden halt auch schon ganz nette und funktionierende teile gebaut.
gruss,
oppa


----------



## KIV (18. September 2017)

Alles gut, mit weniger Gängen isses ja auch übersichtlicher. Und noch ein Vorteil bei den alten Teilen ist, dass sich der Trigger auf der Schelle verdrehen lässt. Damit lässt sich der Winkel passend zum Daumen einstellen.
War schon nicht verkehrt, das alte Zeug. Darum sammel ich das ja auch.


----------



## sjaeger (18. September 2017)

Danke für die Antworten - wollte auch weniger eine Grundsatzdiskussion Drehgriff oder Trigger, denn da scheint jeder andere Meinung zu haben.

Mir geht es konkret darum ob die SLX-Trigger für Kinder besser sind als die SRAM NX bzw. GX Trigger. Es wird auf jeden Fall 1 x 11-fach Schaltung. Die Schaltkräfte bei der aktuellen 11-fach XT finde ich auch recht hoch.


----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Mir geht es konkret darum ob die SLX-Trigger für Kinder besser sind als die SRAM NX bzw. GX Trigger. Es wird auf jeden Fall 1 x 11-fach Schaltung. Die Schaltkräfte bei der aktuellen 11-fach XT finde ich auch recht hoch.


Warum hast du denn dann nicht konkret diese Frage gestellt? Dann wäre wohl auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun gebrochen!!!


----------



## sjaeger (18. September 2017)

Mein erster Satz...



sjaeger schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob Shimano oder Sram Trigger für kleinere Kinderhände (6 Jahre) besser erreichbar sind:



Na ja...es kommt manchmal halt oft reflexartig "lies erst mal das komplette Forum durch"  - natürlich wurde das Thema Trigger für Kinder schon diskutiert aber mich würde interessieren ob die Möglichkeit mit dem Zeigefinger runterzuschalten einfacher sein könnte.


----------

